# Appyling for Residency :: Being Proactive



## mrsrbnsn (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum...in fact, this is my first post.

My husband and I relocated to Christchurch from Portland, Oregon late January 2013 after spending a couple of months traveling the gorgeous coast of the North Island for our honeymoon. We had been planning this move for well over a year and finally took the leap on Working Holiday Visas (which we were advised to do by INZ) with the hope that our efforts to transplant here permanently would be successful!

My husband is a structural engineer and was fortunate enough to find work quickly when we arrived here in Christchurch (presumably due to the massive rebuild underway and the significant shortage of local skilled engineers). We have completed the EOI for residency and are in the process of gathering the required documentation.

We are anticipating that the process will take longer than the estimated length for 'perfectly' complete applications due to my medical condition. I am wondering if anyone out there can offer advice on how to stay proactive with this process regarding what INZ will require from me to confirm that my condition is not high risk. I've done the medical exam here in NZ and the doctor indicated on my form that there were "abnormal findings, Not Significant". She recommended I get a statement from my doctor in the US confirming this status because INZ will likely request it.

I'm wondering if anyone can comment on what INZ will likely request from me regarding proof of the status of my condition and how long I can expect to wait for this process to be complete with a positive result?

Thanks so much for you input and encouragement!
Abbey


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Hard to say without know what "the condition" is. Usually a statement from your doctor and/or specialist(s) as to your previous issues, treatment, ongoing care and prognosis.


----------



## qiubuo (Sep 20, 2011)

We were advised that it could take up to 1 year, but our case might be harder since we are likely to need a medical waiver.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, it really is hard to say without knowing what it is. Generally speaking, pre-existing medical conditions aren't a huge, huge deal unless they are something that might require more expensive and comprehensive care down the road. For obvious reasons, immigration will look hard at someone who may in the future not only be on a sickness benefit, but who might also be medically dependent. I had a few non-concerning medical conditions but none were an issue in getting a Visa. My blood work came back with low iron and was noted by the MD the same as yours: abnormal but insignificant. I've not applied for residency yet, but have gone through two work Visa's based on partnership (husband is a Kiwi), and the longest I waited was 6 weeks. I understand residency Visa's can take longer, although I can't imagine it would be 6 months or a year, how could they hold your Visa that long?


----------

